# Which Yeast To Use? (india Pale Ale)



## Bertram (27/4/10)

Hi all, 

I've just got back into homebrew (only kits). For my 'getting back into it' first brew, I have an Black Rock East India Pale Ale kit. Its over a year old, so I figure the yeast may not be so good... 

Any suggestions on which yeast would be good to use?


Also, ingredients wise - I was thinking - 500-750g of Light Dry Malt Extract, 500g of Dextrose - would this be alright? Any suggestions on something better?

Thanks!


----------



## kelbygreen (27/4/10)

Id use US-05 But its all I have used so far for ales. I would go more towards say 800g malt and 300g dextrose. Havnt had much to do with kits but I just put down my first real kit (if you count out the 2 to start with that where not drinkable) I used 1kg LDME and 700g of dextrose but topped upto about 25.5 lts and with some centennial and amarillo hops added. I would of liked more malt and less dextrose but all I had it was a cheap knock out till payday .

But its all up to you if you like dry beer use more dextrose if you like sweeter beers used more malt.

Edit: I did put down a lager kit but havnt bottled it should this week i hope.


----------



## Adam Howard (27/4/10)

I've put down an IPA yesterday with Safale S04 yeast. US-05 would be sweet too but S04 has a higher flocculation so it will ferment out cleaner in a shorter period of time. Anything apart from kit yeast is awesome I reckon. Danstar Nottingham would also work well and rip through the sugars super fast.


----------



## Nashmandu (28/4/10)

Adamski29 said:


> I've put down an IPA yesterday with Safale S04 yeast. US-05 would be sweet too but S04 has a higher flocculation so it will ferment out cleaner in a shorter period of time. Anything apart from kit yeast is awesome I reckon. Danstar Nottingham would also work well and rip through the sugars super fast.





SO4 is good, but will impart esters on the beer. So if big ballsy hops are used they could clash. 

SO4- english style IPA with East kent goldings/fuggles hops
SO5-american style with amarillo/cascade/simcoe/centenial


----------



## Wolfy (28/4/10)

As *Nashmandu *suggested, if you're looking for an American-style IPA Fermentis Safale US05 would be a good choice.
To add more yeast character and esters in an English Style IPA, you may like to try one of the UK yeasts, such as Fermentis Safale SO4, if your LHBS stocks them you could also try Danstar Nottingham or Danstar Winsor Ale yeasts depending on what kind of character/attenuation you were looking for.


----------



## waggastew (28/4/10)

I just cracked a batch of the Thomas Coopers IPA Kit. It comes with Safbrew S33 ale yeast which can tolerate slightly higher alcohol. I brewed mine with 500g LDM and 500g Dex. I also chucked in a Cascade teabag.

It has turned out brilliantly, smooth bitterness balanced a hint of sweetness in the background. The aroma is good too, slightly reminiscent of pine forest.

I think the reasons they use S33 in this IPA kit is are:

1. It leaves a bit of residual sweetness - The brews I have done with US-05 have been much drier on the palate but this may also be due to using a different kit (Coopers PA). I think the sweet/bitterness balance is important to this beer.

2. Many people choose to make this true to style with a higher alcohol content (5-7%). This yeast can put up with that.

Stew


----------



## Nick JD (28/4/10)

T58 is awesome for PAs.


----------



## Bertram (28/4/10)

Thanks guys. 

Think I might go with this combo:

SO4- English style IPA with East kent goldings/fuggles hops. I haven't really used hops before - any suggestions/tips on when / how?


----------

